# 4 days overdue my period and a stretchy bright yellow cervical mucas.



## Kizzy1482

I'm 4 days over due my period and getting a cervical mucas that is bright pale yellow also I've been feeling sick and getting dizzy in the evening time and getting like a pinching feeling in my right nipple, also I took a ptest 2 week ago but it was negative. Could I be pregnant by any chance?


----------



## MissDivinyl

You might want to retest, sometimes they don't pick up on the HCG before you missed your period. If nothing shows and the symptoms persist talk to your GP. Best of luck!!!


----------



## esmeralda74

I would test again now that you are late. Please come back and let us know how you get on and good luck.


----------



## Squishii

If you've had unprotected sex and a late period it's always a possibility. Not everyone will get positives right away. It's possible you just took the test too early, and your hcg levels weren't high enough for a test to detect it. I would definitely try testing again since you are late now.


----------



## Rachie004

if you're only 4 days late then testing 2 weeks ago would have been way to early to pick up HCG. You probably would have only been 4DPO at best and implantation doesn't generally occur until 6 to 10 days after ovulation.

Take another test, your symptoms sound really positive xx


----------



## Kizzy1482

I will test again this evening and in morning and let you know the out come, but as any of you actually had the stretchy pale yellow cm b4 in early pregnancy?


----------



## azure girl

Yup. Still see it at 6+6. I heard it indicates high progesterone levels. Take that test and good luck!


----------



## Daisy1986

I had that! Got almost luminous and was my first pregnancy sign :)


----------



## Squishii

I'm currently 4 days late, and I'm having pale yellow discharge showing up in my underwear as well. My CM is also watery and clear though, and not very stretchy. I can't really recall what it was like with my first pregnancy, but I do remember having more CM than usual.


----------



## m.knight

Yes, I've had it from just about when my period was due. Still got it at 12 weeks!


----------



## Kizzy1482

Did a test last night and both didn't even show it was working in control box, so I'm gonna test again tomorrow when I get some more test from pound shop instead of clearblue, today I keep goo g dizzy and getting headaches and dehydration, but the yellow tinged cm seems to have become white today and also getting cramps in belly and constipation.


----------



## Kizzy1482

I did 2 test but they both malfunctioned cb ones as well ? Gonna get pound shop ones tomorrow and test again bcoz today my dizziness is stronger and am getting headache and abdominal pains and itchy twins.


----------



## Kizzy1482

8 days late now and still having a negative pregnancy test, but still having symptoms of pregnancy, going crazy with this now and it's doing my head In :(


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey,
I'm currently 23 days late for my period as of today. I've never been this late in my life. My cycles are regular 25 - 29 day cycles, with the odd 30 - 32 day cycle every now and then. I've got some symptoms... I've got a general wet feeling 'down there', milky white CM (thin and slippery), itchy boobs (maybe they're getting bigger? But my boobs don't hurt/grow/get sore with AF, never had a single trouble with them so this is new!), lots of visible white bumps on my areola, headachey/dizzy spells daily, tired, lower back pain only on the right side (gone now), breaking out with spots, thirsty at night and that's about it. 
I took a test when I was four days late for my period and got a BFN. I took another test at 12 days late and got another BFN. I haven't taken a test since, I'm now 23 days late.. I'm dreadful with testing (totally not a POAS addict!) I guess I just cannot cope with seeing a BFN so I just put off testing and wait to see if AF arrives. I'm due on my next period in 5 days! Like what?! I've never been this late in my life, ever!


----------



## Kizzy1482

It's horrible ain't it have you been doctors and asked for a blood test I'm gonna make and appointment tomorrow to do mine but good lick and hope you get a bfp soon xx


----------



## Squishii

I'm 10 days late for AF and had a BFN yesterday morning.. I have a couple pregnancy symptoms as well. Iv just been getting really hungry more often, and my boobs are starting to become tender in certain areas, along with more CM. Today I almost burst in to tears, and had a fit because we don't have any tomato's. That's not like me lol, I'm starting to get moody. I'm going to try testing again on the weekend.. If it shows up negative I will wait for AF. I have completely skipped a period before and had a 60+ day cycle for no reason. So I know it can happen, which is why I'm feeling pretty uncertain right now. It's frustrating not knowing what your body is doing :(


----------



## Kizzy1482

10 days late today too Hun and feeling constantly wet and my tummy is swollen almost hard and boobs are showing veins more also getting butterflies in tummy and eating a lot as well and constipation but still bfn yesterday but not tested this morning given up on testing but I feel pregnant so just gonna wait or next af to arrive if it does xx


----------



## Kizzy1482

Just tested this morning got a negative but when I went bck 5 hours later this is what I found
View attachment 662539
hope it shows up but I've got avert faint line


----------



## Kizzy1482

Just to update you all xxx
&#65533;&#65533;Late period diary&#65533;&#65533;
Last period 13th July 
Period was due 10th aug

23rd aug
10 days late didn't check cervix but was feeling very wet like af coming but nothing. Had cramps, itchy nipples ad craving strawberry cheese cake. 

24th aug
11 days late medium height, soft and very wet took 3 pregnancy test all said negative but when I went back 2 hours later had a faint positive so not sure if a am or not as test say don't read after 10 minutes

25th aug
12 days late cervix medium height, soft and very wet.

26th aug
13 days late cervix medium height,hard, swollen and slightly closed and feeling horny.
Feeling sick.

27aug
14days late cervix medium height, swollen but soft. Right nipple sore and feeling sick.
Made appointment with midwife and did a urine sample, see midwife Tuesday 3rd sept.


----------



## Kizzy1482

An unlucky this time, period came


----------

